# Storing Rv Outside, Level Or Inclined



## spidey

Always game to learn new things, and have two questions. And this could be just opinion or fact

I store my RV outside, and have always done so with it level front to back. More or less just level to my eye, not by an actual level. I see others that store the trailer with a slight incline, Im assuming for rain and snow melt so it drips off better. Not hard to do, but is it recommended, or is level better?

And two, about tires. I see some stored and they have their tires off the ground on blocks of wood, or a long board. What is the advantage of not having the tires directly on the ground. Either way, they are in contact with something, whether is be the wood plank, the cement, or dirt/grass.

Ive never stored mine other than straight on the ground, and never seem to have issues. Whats the advantage of that.

If it helps things out, I will start doing both. But want some answers from people that have rvs

Thanks


----------



## sonomaguy

Your roof should have a domed top possibly, mine does, water will run off naturally. As for storing on wood, my buddy blew 3 tires once after he pulled it out from storage . We were doing a long road trip at the time and the tire guy told him it was from leaving the trailer in the dirt over winter, the tires just started to rot because of being in moisture. I have always stored mine on planks just to be safe, when traveling, they are my leveling boards. That way they are with me when camping if I need them but when I park it in the dirt they go under the tires. Everyone will have an opinion and a story, that is mine. Take it for what it is worth. Some say cover your trailer for winter and some say nothing breaths well enough for that, same thing, personal preference and what has worked for you in the past.


----------



## Snow

spidey said:


> And two, about tires. I see some stored and they have their tires off the ground on blocks of wood, or a long board. What is the advantage of not having the tires directly on the ground. Either way, they are in contact with something, whether is be the wood plank, the cement, or dirt/grass.


Again been doing the wood under the wheels since we had the pop-up, it does a couple things.. It keeps the wet ground from holding water against the rubber helping to cause rot.. and two it prevents the wheels from sinking into the ground..


----------



## sonomaguy

Any particular reason for nose down? Or just what has worked for you?


----------



## CamperAndy

Store it level to slightly nose up. I want the water mostly running off the back of the trailer but level enough that I can run the fridge without having issues with it.

As for being in contact with dirt? I have concrete patio blocks that my trailer is parked on but that is only because I had issues with it sinking into the yard over the winter. I had no tire issues when it was parked on gravel (other than sinking).


----------



## sonomaguy

Gravel, depending on how hard it is packed , may be ok. My friend had his on softer dirt and his trailer was sinking in. Then it wood freeze that way over winter, then sit in wet dirt for the spring.


----------



## thefulminator

Ours is slightly nose up to keep the rain running away from the rear slide opening and so that water doesn't run out of the front down spouts and drip on me when I am getting into the storage compartments.


----------



## spidey

Thanks for all the tips and answers. For this year I store it nose up, after discovering a leak coming in on the back slide onto the couch. I think I found the issue to fix as soon as it warms up, but at least now gravity will stop water from traveling.

As for the tires, makes sense. I Have hard clay that I store mine on, and only have one side on a wood board just to level it side to side because of the ground incline. Since its winterized and parked for the winter, I'll see if I can jack it up and then slide wood underneath. Will have to do both sides so its level.

I have seen people put it on wood when on pavement, that's what always threw me. Wood vs pavement is hard surface vs hard surface. On dirt though makes sense. It does leave a small dent, but its in a field so not worried. If it was a yard be different.


----------



## spidey

sonomaguy said:


> Your roof should have a domed top possibly, mine does, water will run off naturally. As for storing on wood, my buddy blew 3 tires once after he pulled it out from storage . We were doing a long road trip at the time and the tire guy told him it was from leaving the trailer in the dirt over winter, the tires just started to rot because of being in moisture. I have always stored mine on planks just to be safe, when traveling, they are my leveling boards. That way they are with me when camping if I need them but when I park it in the dirt they go under the tires. Everyone will have an opinion and a story, that is mine. Take it for what it is worth. Some say cover your trailer for winter and some say nothing breaths well enough for that, same thing, personal preference and what has worked for you in the past.


I used to carry planks with me for leveling, but ever since I discovered the trailer leveler chocks, will never go back. Just easier to transport and store.

Im more of a better safe then sorry, and I think I will try and jack my trailer up and put a board underneath. One side has them, one doesn't, just due to ground incline.


----------



## KamperKen

spidey said:


> Your roof should have a domed top possibly, mine does, water will run off naturally. As for storing on wood, my buddy blew 3 tires once after he pulled it out from storage . We were doing a long road trip at the time and the tire guy told him it was from leaving the trailer in the dirt over winter, the tires just started to rot because of being in moisture. I have always stored mine on planks just to be safe, when traveling, they are my leveling boards. That way they are with me when camping if I need them but when I park it in the dirt they go under the tires. Everyone will have an opinion and a story, that is mine. Take it for what it is worth. Some say cover your trailer for winter and some say nothing breaths well enough for that, same thing, personal preference and what has worked for you in the past.


I used to carry planks with me for leveling, but ever since I discovered the trailer leveler chocks, will never go back. Just easier to transport and store.

Im more of a better safe then sorry, and I think I will try and jack my trailer up and put a board underneath. One side has them, one doesn't, just due to ground incline.
[/quote]

What are wheel leveler chocks? We had a BAL leveler for our pop up... but it wont work on our Outback.


----------



## spidey

KamperKen said:


> Your roof should have a domed top possibly, mine does, water will run off naturally. As for storing on wood, my buddy blew 3 tires once after he pulled it out from storage . We were doing a long road trip at the time and the tire guy told him it was from leaving the trailer in the dirt over winter, the tires just started to rot because of being in moisture. I have always stored mine on planks just to be safe, when traveling, they are my leveling boards. That way they are with me when camping if I need them but when I park it in the dirt they go under the tires. Everyone will have an opinion and a story, that is mine. Take it for what it is worth. Some say cover your trailer for winter and some say nothing breaths well enough for that, same thing, personal preference and what has worked for you in the past.


I used to carry planks with me for leveling, but ever since I discovered the trailer leveler chocks, will never go back. Just easier to transport and store.

Im more of a better safe then sorry, and I think I will try and jack my trailer up and put a board underneath. One side has them, one doesn't, just due to ground incline.
[/quote]

What are wheel leveler chocks? We had a BAL leveler for our pop up... but it wont work on our Outback.
[/quote]

These guys

https://www.etrailer.com/Wheel-Chocks/Andersen/AM3604.html

Used them for the first time this summer. Will never go back to planks again. Just drive onto them until trailer is level.


----------



## Stumpy75

spidey said:


> These guys
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Wheel-Chocks/Andersen/AM3604.html
> 
> Used them for the first time this summer. Will never go back to planks again. Just drive onto them until trailer is level.


So you need two of them for a dual-axle trailer? It seems that I may not have enough space between wheels(but I have not measured that yet).


----------



## spidey

Stumpy75 said:


> These guys
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Wheel-Chocks/Andersen/AM3604.html
> 
> Used them for the first time this summer. Will never go back to planks again. Just drive onto them until trailer is level.


So you need two of them for a dual-axle trailer? It seems that I may not have enough space between wheels(but I have not measured that yet).
[/quote]

Yes. I thought the same about the wheels but didn't have to cut mine. You can just trim the end shorter so it will fit.

For winter I use planks at home, but for actual travel, these are the cats ass. Take up less room than planks, less work to level a trailer, etc. Worth every penny


----------

